# Public smoking is rare



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

On my way to work today I saw a man smoke a pipe and it just made me happy. Dont see that everyday:welcome:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is true but why do you suppose that is?


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love to smoke in a Huddle House or Waffle House with a cup o' coffee myself.. my pipe or cigar just seems to enjoy drowning out the wimpy cigarettes.. cigarettes have no flavor to me... never understood everybody smoking the tasteless things...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Personally I love the smell of pipes..nothing like it really


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> This is true but why do you suppose that is?


It's the required set-up time involved. People are too hectic and in a hurry today, so the time taken to load and fire up a pipe seems like wasted time to some. For me it would be having to carry around all the things involved... I can put a cigar in a tube a lot more easily...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> It's the required set-up time involved. People are too hectic and in a hurry today, so the time taken to load and fire up a pipe seems like wasted time to some. For me it would be having to carry around all the things involved... I can put a cigar in a tube a lot more easily...


Pipe smoking does take some dedication, but the set up time isn't too bad once you get proficient at it.

As a pipe noob, I found it took more time than I wanted to devote. I switched to cigars because I thought they would be less maintenance. As a non-cigarette smoker, I didn't have much of a concept of ash management. After dropping ash all the time on myself and my car and my chair, I figured it wasn't so easy. 

Pipes are a little more daunting and I think take more finess to get the experience desired than cigars seemed to. At least thats my .02.

-Tyler


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

DonCarlos said:


> On my way to work today I saw a man smoke a pipe and it just made me happy. Dont see that everyday:welcome:


Was it me? Do so everyday!!



Architeuthis said:


> It's the required set-up time involved. People are too hectic and in a hurry today, so the time taken to load and fire up a pipe seems like wasted time to some. For me it would be having to carry around all the things involved... I can put a cigar in a tube a lot more easily...


I'm at the point now that I can pack and light a pipe quicker than I can cut a stogie and torch it! Still, even though putting a cigar in a tube is easy enough, still have to either precut before you leave and risk wrapper coming loose, or you have to carry the cutter and lighter with you. With a pipe, preload, tamp using either a finger or nail which both fit great in your pocket, and a small soft flame butane. Easy as load, light, enjoy!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If my dismal attempts at securing pipes via Ebay is any indication, pipe smoking is on the increase - with a bullet! Either there are many more pipe smokers than there were a decade ago, or the people that do smoke pipes are seriously into collecting.

I win about one bid in 10 these days.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

A couple weeks ago I decided to go out and drink some brews at a local pub. I also brought my pipe and smoked it out on the patio and everyone seemed to like it. OVerall a great experience


----------



## RexBeck (Jan 19, 2009)

I've only seen this in very rare circumstances. Never a cigar though, sadly. The only time I saw a man smoke a pipe: i was driving out to pick up my girlfriend, and there was some construction, basic curb and gutter stuff. This guy was turned around back facing me, I looked away, then looked back, and he had turned around and was puffing his pipe!

I wish i would have stopped to greet him...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Architeuthis said:


> It's the required set-up time involved. People are too hectic and in a hurry today, so the time taken to load and fire up a pipe seems like wasted time to some. For me it would be having to carry around all the things involved... I can put a cigar in a tube a lot more easily...


Lots of my friends smoke cigarettes, and I'll step out to smoke a pipe when they they all go out to have a cigarette. They huddle around and smoke their cigarettes like junkies shooting up, and I'm looking for a comfortable place to sit, because while they're done in minutes I'll be out there for an hour.

I was walking downtown by the river in the spring and I came across two men in their early twenties smoking pipes - and one was a churchwarden! I was happily shocked and suddenly wished I had a pipe on me. They were both very new to pipes and sharing a packet of drugstore brand, but I could have begun a local club right then and there. Damn shame I didn't have one of my Stanwells and tin of Westminster or Fillmore on me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't see as many people smoking cigars or pipes as much as I did years ago when it was ok to smoke outside. There are so many hostile people around today that pulling out a cigar almost makes people shriek. The ridiculous thing is that cigars aren't even allowed in cigar bars or cigar B&M's which doesn't make sense to me at all. I'm sure in the next year or so it will be difficult at best to even buy cigars much less find a place to smoke them. Makes me cringe!



strider72 said:


> I love to smoke in a Huddle House or Waffle House with a cup o' coffee myself.. my pipe or cigar just seems to enjoy drowning out the wimpy cigarettes.. cigarettes have no flavor to me... never understood everybody smoking the tasteless things...


It's the nicotine that keeps them smoking these things. I used to smoke them years ago and tried quite a few brands but there is not taste at all and it's just a habit you get into and then the tobacco takes over. 


joncaputo said:


> Personally I love the smell of pipes..nothing like it really


I love pipes as well but with my TMJ that pretty much lets me out of the habit as I used to smoke one years ago and love pipe tobacco. Wish I didn't bit on the stem like I do,,wonder if there is such a thing as a bite proof rubber stem that takes the pressure off the jawline?



Architeuthis said:


> It's the required set-up time involved. People are too hectic and in a hurry today, so the time taken to load and fire up a pipe seems like wasted time to some. For me it would be having to carry around all the things involved... I can put a cigar in a tube a lot more easily...


\

Aint't this the truth. It's a hurry up world and this rings true for cigar smokers as well,,,robustos or 'Nub' size cigars are short enough to smoke for about a half hour. I love churchill size cigars and taking my time and enjoying a good cigar,,,no rush or having people coming in to break up the time I enjoy.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

strider72 said:


> I love to smoke in a Huddle House or Waffle House with a cup o' coffee myself.. my pipe or cigar just seems to enjoy drowning out the wimpy cigarettes.. cigarettes have no flavor to me... never understood everybody smoking the tasteless things...


Unless you get your hands on Cuban cigarettes.... :cowboyic9:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> A couple weeks ago I decided to go out and drink some brews at a local pub. I also brought my pipe and smoked it out on the patio and everyone seemed to like it. OVerall a great experience


That's pretty cool. I'll have to try that.... ipe:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> That's pretty cool. I'll have to try that.... ipe:


Yeah I was suprised everyone there liked it as much as they did especially with all the tree huggers we have out here in california


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I love pipes as well but with my TMJ that pretty much lets me out of the habit as I used to smoke one years ago and love pipe tobacco. Wish I didn't bit on the stem like I do,,wonder if there is such a thing as a bite proof rubber stem that takes the pressure off the jawline?


Why not try holding the pipe with you hand as you puff? Certainly you don't leave your cigars or cigarettes in your mouth at all times, do you? Find a nice comfy chair with arms, prop your elbow up on an arm and puff contentedly. 

Might be an interesting poll to see how many pipers generally puff this way and how many clench the pipe in their teeth. I'm a clencher but that doesn't mean you or anyone else should be.


----------



## rolokatz (Dec 27, 2006)

pipe get more 'respect' than cigars. there're too many stinkers out there that people have been exposed to.... and there're just jumbo versions of those heinous firesticks that are the bane of all people everywhere (or what the anti-smoking crowd would like us to believe)... 

If you've got the brass and savior faire to light up a pipe, you're gonna get the respect you deserve... 

Way to go DonCarlos!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

A couple weeks ago my wife and I were driving to work (we work together) and my wife said there was a LADY in the car next to us smoking a pipe!

I looked over, and sure enough, a lady about 40 years old was smoking a calabash. Was really neat to see.

Other than that, I've only seen other pipers while out camping for the weekend.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I love pipes as well but with my TMJ that pretty much lets me out of the habit as I used to smoke one years ago and love pipe tobacco. Wish I didn't bit on the stem like I do,,wonder if there is such a thing as a bite proof rubber stem that takes the pressure off the jawline?


I have these little weird rubber things I put on the end of my pipe stems and I can bit as hard or as little on my pipe and cause no teeth marks! I can post pics if you would like.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pipe bits. They're awesome. I put them on all of my pipes. I only clench when I'm lighting or doing something like turning a page.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Pipe bits. They're awesome. I put them on all of my pipes. I only clench when I'm lighting or doing something like turning a page.


I just got some for the first time. Normally my pipe rests in the same spot at the same angle in my teeth and fits there perfectly. However, I have one Nording freehand that for some reason would not stay in place. Every time I moved my head, it would kind of swing about. That was causing major scratches on the bit, not to mention the spilling of ash! The pipe bit solved that problem.

And they're so comfy, I think I'm going to put them on all my pipes.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I smoke in public every day. On my walk through the city streets of St. Louis as I make my way to campus, on campus, and in Forest Park, and outside Starbucks in the CWE. Most people ignore me, a few nod in what seems to be approval, the younger crowd 18-30 usually laugh at me (because I'm 27, probably). It seems to be more acceptable when I'm on campus, as if a lit instructor should be smoking a pipe, or at least has license to do so.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I smoke on the way to and from work and used to smoke in a couple bars around town. Now there is a smoking ban on the area where the bars are, so no more smoking while I enjoy coffee or beer. We are running out of places to smoke!
When I was younger I was very self-concious about smoking a pipe in public. I suppose I thought I would be made fun of. Now. at the ripe old age of 35, I don't let it bother me anymore. This is part of who I am and I'm pretty dang tired of being told what is PC and what isn't. I work too hard to do the right things in life to be told that I am horrible because I enjoy smoking.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Why not try holding the pipe with you hand as you puff? Certainly you don't leave your cigars or cigarettes in your mouth at all times, do you? Find a nice comfy chair with arms, prop your elbow up on an arm and puff contentedly.
> 
> Might be an interesting poll to see how many pipers generally puff this way and how many clench the pipe in their teeth. I'm a clencher but that doesn't mean you or anyone else should be.


I have done what you say but my inclination has always been to bite on the stem,,,one of several of my quirks.



Thillium said:


> I have these little weird rubber things I put on the end of my pipe stems and I can bit as hard or as little on my pipe and cause no teeth marks! I can post pics if you would like.


If you have pics or a place where they sell these I would appreciate as I would love to get back to pipe smoking. Or you can PM me so as not to threadjack. thx:biggrin:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pipe Tools Rubber Pipe Bit (2 pack) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

joncaputo said:


> This is true but why do you suppose that is?


cuz of all the lilttle soccer moms and [email protected]$$ media biased toward smokers (who lump cigar/pipe smoking into the same genre as cigarette smoking).

"your smoke is killing my baby!!"
whatever, lady. the ounce of horrible perfume you're wearing daily is probaby wrecking that kids brain worse than just a whiff of pipe aroma could cause over 30 yrs of exposure.

where's my link to the 2nd hand smoke study that lasted 30+ years and had over 118k test subjects??


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

IHT said:


> where's my link to the 2nd hand smoke study that lasted 30+ years and had over 118k test subjects??


Per your request IHT, look here.

*Results* For participants followed from 1960 until 1998 the age adjusted relative risk (95% confidence interval) for never smokers married to ever smokers compared with never smokers married to never smokers was 0.94 (0.85 to 1.05) for coronary heart disease, 0.75 (0.42 to 1.35) for lung cancer, and 1.27 (0.78 to 2.08) for chronic obstructive pulmonary disease among 9619 men, and 1.01 (0.94 to 1.08), 0.99 (0.72 to 1.37), and 1.13 (0.80 to 1.58), respectively, among 25 942 women. No significant associations were found for current or former exposure to environmental tobacco smoke before or after adjusting for seven confounders and before or after excluding participants with pre-existing disease. No significant associations were found during the shorter follow up periods of 1960-5, 1966-72, 1973-85, and 1973-98.

*Conclusions* The results do not support a causal relation between environmental tobacco smoke and tobacco related mortality, although they do not rule out a small effect. The association between exposure to environmental tobacco smoke and coronary heart disease and lung cancer may be considerably weaker than generally believed.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

IHT said:


> cuz of all the lilttle soccer moms and [email protected]$$ media biased toward smokers (who lump cigar/pipe smoking into the same genre as cigarette smoking).
> 
> _ "your smoke is killing my baby!!"
> whatever, lady. the ounce of horrible perfume you're wearing daily is probaby wrecking that kids brain worse than just a whiff of pipe aroma could cause over 30 yrs of exposure._
> ...


Or her pampering the kid too much.



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Per your request IHT, look here.
> 
> *Results* For participants followed from 1960 until 1998 the age adjusted relative risk (95% confidence interval) for never smokers married to ever smokers compared with never smokers married to never smokers was 0.94 (0.85 to 1.05) for coronary heart disease, 0.75 (0.42 to 1.35) for lung cancer, and 1.27 (0.78 to 2.08) for chronic obstructive pulmonary disease among 9619 men, and 1.01 (0.94 to 1.08), 0.99 (0.72 to 1.37), and 1.13 (0.80 to 1.58), respectively, among 25 942 women. No significant associations were found for current or former exposure to environmental tobacco smoke before or after adjusting for seven confounders and before or after excluding participants with pre-existing disease. No significant associations were found during the shorter follow up periods of 1960-5, 1966-72, 1973-85, and 1973-98.
> 
> *Conclusions* The results do not support a causal relation between environmental tobacco smoke and tobacco related mortality, although they do not rule out a small effect. The association between exposure to environmental tobacco smoke and coronary heart disease and lung cancer may be considerably weaker than generally believed.


RG for you!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> RG for you!


Cheers! I actually started looking because I thought IHT was being sarcastic and I was looking for a study that showed harmful effects as a sort of joke to him.

When I found the study he was describing, I nearly laughed out loud!

-Tyler


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Cheers! I actually started looking because I thought IHT was being sarcastic and I was looking for a study that showed harmful effects as a sort of joke to him.
> 
> When I found the study he was describing, I nearly laughed out loud!
> 
> -Tyler


oh, you thought i was making stuff up. :tease:

i love how it says that ppl exposed to 30+ years of 2nd hand smoke, they can't conclude that it was the smoke that might have slightly raised their chances of those diseases.

i read a book that stated somewhere the C. Everett Koop lied to the EPA about the effects of 2nd hand smoke, then had to recant his testimony. or was it he testified to congress, and the EPA also lied with him??

either way, if 2nd hand smoke from nasty ass cigarettes can't be found to produce diseases IN CALIFORNIA over nearly 40 years time, how could 2nd hand smoke from cigars/pipes even come close??

i was thinking about this after i posted. what other environmental issues do these ppl have going on? what if someone lives up north and runs their fireplace all year long for 20 years, and happens to smoke 4 bowls a week... was it the pipe tobacco that he didn't inhale, or was it all that firewood in his lungs?
what about a chef, slaving over a stove full of burning smells... and when they clean the grills with those abrasives... is it his environment or that his wife smokes 2 packs a day (of which he's only around her for 6 or 7 cigarrettes/day).

i'm not denying that actual SMOKING of cigars and pipes (and definitely cigarrettes) don't raise our own chances of certain types of cancers (which there's a study out for that as well), but THAT CHOICE IS OURS TO MAKE.


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> either way, if 2nd hand smoke from nasty ass cigarettes can't be found to produce diseases IN CALIFORNIA over nearly 40 years time, how could 2nd hand smoke from cigars/pipes even come close??


concerns about second hand smoke are not only about mortal diseases of the heart or lungs, but, i believe, very much about general life quality as it can be measured in how often you (and in particular your kids) are sick and with which kind of ills. for instance, as far as i know the risk of middle ear infections doubles for children who've been exposed to massive second hand smoke. the same goes for allergies, pneumonia etc.

i know, there was this study suggesting that actually you run a lower risk of lung cancer if your parents smoked. there may be more to these things than what the mass media tell us.



> i was thinking about this after i posted. what other environmental issues do these ppl have going on? what if someone lives up north and runs their fireplace all year long for 20 years, and happens to smoke 4 bowls a week... was it the pipe tobacco that he didn't inhale, or was it all that firewood in his lungs?
> what about a chef, slaving over a stove full of burning smells... and when they clean the grills with those abrasives... is it his environment or that his wife smokes 2 packs a day (of which he's only around her for 6 or 7 cigarrettes/day).


that's why such studies have to be so large. i believe that the largest studies should be able to take such things into account.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hagen said:


> concerns about second hand smoke are not only about mortal diseases of the heart or lungs, but, i believe, very much about general life quality as it can be measured in how often you (and in particular your kids) are sick and with which kind of ills. for instance, as far as i know the risk of middle ear infections doubles for children who've been exposed to massive second hand smoke. the same goes for allergies, pneumonia etc.


that's odd. both my parents smoked 3 packs a day for 30 years. i don't seem to have had any of these issues. of course, i'm just 1 guy.

watch 'em finally come out and say it, after smoking is illegal, that they've found out that it was actually lifestyle that caused these issues - eating habits and lack of excercise, not smoking or 2nd hand smoke.


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> that's odd. both my parents smoked 3 packs a day for 30 years. i don't seem to have had any of these issues. of course, i'm just 1 guy.


ahem :wink:



> watch 'em finally come out and say it, after smoking is illegal, that they've found out that it was actually lifestyle that caused these issues - eating habits and lack of excercise, not smoking or 2nd hand smoke.


with the risk of the mentioned issues being doubled, i think we're very far away from the dubious statistics concerning the risks of heart failure or cancer of the lungs. but of course, you might be right, and i admit that i haven't taken a closer look at any relevant studies...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

From my own family's experience with second hand smoke, and I come from a long line of smokers, the only people who didn't die in their 70s, 80s, or 90s could blame it on hard living (alcoholism and all the things that come with it).


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

The New York Times ran a story Jan. 26 (http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/health/27coca.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=crack baby&st=cse) that I'm astounded did not get more play. It reported that studies of children born to crack mothers found that "the long-term effects of such exposure on children's brain development and behavior appear relatively small." Analysis of a number of large, long-term studies on the children "failed to show a statistically significant effect on I.Q. or language development." Remember, taking crack while pregnant is considered so dangerous that women have been jailed for doing it. I think this should exhibit No. 1 when it comes to reaching to conclusions based on what just seems like it's got to be true.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I happened upon a Captain smoking a stanwell, in the MP unit we were drilling with last month. Some cheap aro, but thats okay, still cool to see.


----------



## Ender03 (Jan 4, 2009)

i've actually taken to packing my pipe with me at work. a noce break every once in a while


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

andrew said:


> I happened upon a Captain smoking a stanwell, in the MP unit we were drilling with last month. Some cheap aro, but thats okay, still cool to see.


yep, i ran into a Major while in NC a few months back, smoking a Peterson system pipe with an aromatic in it, cuz "he's a wet smoker"??
i don't quite get that term, "HE's a wet smoker"??

anyway, we were outside doing a combined arms rehearsal, saw him sitting there, puffing away (smelled him before i saw him), so i had to go chit-chat.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

IHT said:


> i don't quite get that term, "HE's a wet smoker"??


Maybe he was a SEAL? :dunno:


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Maybe he was a SEAL? :dunno:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lol, i think he told me later on that he drooled into his pipe... u


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes it is rare to see a pipe smoker out and about in public these days and that's sad. I'll smoke my pipe when I go places, but it's more difficult cuz nearly anyplace you can't smoke INDOORS, so the pipe has to stay in the truck when I get to the store. 

The steady infiltration of Communism (control freaks they are, one and all) is to blame gentlemen... It will only get worse now that the whacko libs are in power here in the US. In fact they just signed a bill this week to jack up the taxes on tobacco to pay for their socialist childrens medical coverage scheme.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I smoke in public, I smoke while I work........as far as whats "healthy" or not I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter what you do someone somewhere will do a study and find a problem with it..I say do what you want and accept the consequences....

Or live like this.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

deffintley dont see that around here...people give you the frowns


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Last night I found a pub, really close to my home, where the owner is a pipe smoker, as well as 2 or 3 other regular customers, according to him. He was smoking some Borkum Riff Vanilla in a little Pete poker. I offered him some FVF I had with me and today I went for a coffee there and gave him a pouch of Amphora Red that I didn´t care for.
I'll become a regular there, for sure.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BUMP!!

was doing some discussing somewhere tonight, and this issue came up because some whack-o lady in Dallas is suing someone that lived next door... 
what til you see the PHOTO in the article.

Dallas woman fuming over smoking neighbor at complex | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Latest News


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

IHT said:


> BUMP!!
> 
> was doing some discussing somewhere tonight, and this issue came up because some whack-o lady in Dallas is suing someone that lived next door...
> what til you see the PHOTO in the article.
> ...


I was in a similar situation at a brand new apartment that was sold as absolutely non-smoking, and it sucked, AND I was the non-smoker. This douchebag's stale cigarette smoke was seeping down into my place. It was foul.

Now, these people look like absolute idiots in this picture - but if a place is sold as non-smoking, the smoker is being the ass.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

IHT said:


> BUMP!!
> 
> was doing some discussing somewhere tonight, and this issue came up because some whack-o lady in Dallas is suing someone that lived next door...
> what til you see the PHOTO in the article.
> ...


This is pretty ridiculous for a few reasons. There is no way these "victims" will get what they are asking for. Mainly because if the landlord allows smoking and you move there, there is nothing you can do if a smoker moves in and it bothers you.

That said; I once lived in a two family home and the tenants below me were heavy cigarette smokers, and I have to say our apartment did get incredibly smelly.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Why do some people become such drama queens whenever they even think someone's smoking.


----------

